# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Alpha Kontabiliteti, falas versioni i plotë

## anera

Cka mendoni per kete, kompania IMB qe eshte prodhues dhe i ka te drejtat autoriale sa i perket programeve per kontabilitet Alpha dhe Alphshop. Ne faqen e tyre zyrtare keto dy programe ofrohen falas edhe si version i plote. Nuk e dime a eshte vetem nje loje nga kompania e caktuar apo eshte e vertete, ata qe i testojne keto dy programe, presim vleresimet dhe komentet e tyre.
Linku: http://imb.com.al/downloads.php
Ju faleminderit per mirekuptim!!!

----------


## *Meri*

Eshte mire per shoqerite qe nuk kane magazina me artikuj shume. Per ato shoqeri qe kane magazina me shume artikuj eshte me e mire Financa5.

----------


## BE LK

Shpresojme te mos jete thjeshte nje loje per pak kohe e kesaj kompanie.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Per mendimin tim do jete ndonji version beta , dhe ato te kompanise e kane leshur thjesht per prove per bugsa.

----------


## Dito

Te gjitha programet e IMB-se ne shqiperi jane thyer ne menyren me bastarde dhe gjithe kjo per faj te vete kompanise.
Posedoj aktualisht tre versionet e Alfa-s dhe dy versionet e Financa5 ate ne 25.17 dhe 30.25 bashke me upgrade nga nje ish punonjes i kesaj kompanie. 
Dhe e dini cme tha miku im; Na shfrytezojne si kafshe duke krijuar databaze te tera dhe pastaj na flakin jashte nga puna kur nuk kane me nevoje, por me tha edhe kete tjetren; Shyqyr s'u treguam budallenj te ishim me teper te ndershem sec duhej se te pakten tani e shesim per hesap tone ato programe.

*Dito.*

----------


## edspace

Ky miku tënd qënka shejtanbudalla. E kishin lidhur pas parmendës të shkretin, apo e shpërblenin me kashtë? Vallë nuk merrte rrogë si gjithë njerëzit e tjerë që punojnë? Nëse nuk i pëlqente shpërblimi, përse nuk gjeti një punë tjetër?

Ai ka bërë punën dhe është shpërblyer për punën që ka bërë. Por produktet i përkasin kompanisë dhe vetëm ajo ka të drejtën t'i shesë ato. Të ishte në Amerikë, mikun tënd e kapte ligji dhe do t'i shpagonte të gjitha softueret e shitura ilegalisht. Me këtë mendje që ka pasur, ka bërë mirë kompania që e ka hequr nga puna.

----------


## Dito

> Ky miku tënd qënka shejtanbudalla. E kishin lidhur pas parmendës të shkretin, apo e shpërblenin me kashtë? Vallë nuk merrte rrogë si gjithë njerëzit e tjerë që punojnë? Nëse nuk i pëlqente shpërblimi, përse nuk gjeti një punë tjetër?
> 
> Ai ka bërë punën dhe është shpërblyer për punën që ka bërë. Por produktet i përkasin kompanisë dhe vetëm ajo ka të drejtën t'i shesë ato. Të ishte në Amerikë, mikun tënd e kapte ligji dhe do t'i shpagonte të gjitha softueret e shitura ilegalisht. Me këtë mendje që ka pasur, ka bërë mirë kompania që e ka hequr nga puna.



E lexon disi keq postimin tim edscape; Ajo cka une paraqes eshte politika e mbrapshte qe ndjek vete kompania me programuesit e saj. Nese nje kompani merr programues te perkohshem dhe per programe te cilat nuk jane programe me perdorim te kufizuar por me nje shtrirje te gjere ne shqiperi, duhet te marre parasysh pasojat sepse individi (ne kete rast inxhinjere teper te kualifikuar) nuk eshte budalla, ben dhe ai llogarite e tij.
Nese do te fillonim me abuzimet e seciles pale te garantoj qe kompania IBM duhet te paguaje nje super gjobe shtetit shqiptar per punonjesit e saj qe punojne ne te zeze. Kompania lincesohet vetem per programin dhe ve tre emra inegzistente si krijuesit e filan programi. Eshte teper e thelle po t'i futemi problemit ligjor, prandaj dhe vete kompania nuk ankohet por thjesht mendon se mund te ndryshoje aceset ne programet e veta te cilen se ka arritur aspak.
Personi ne fjale momentalisht eshte prane meje dhe me thote pikerisht keto fjale; Po vete ky i ndershmi i ka totalisht te blera programet qe perdor ne pc; njekohesisht thote; Do te doja te ishte ne vendin tim zoteria dhe ti thonin nje mengjes te bukur Faleminderit per bashkepunimin, urdhero dhe 300 dollare shperblim dhe keput qafen se nuk na hyn me ne pune.
Vete personi punoi ne te zeze ne kete kompani duke pranuar pagen qe i ofruan, por kompania i premtoi me fjale goje qe do ta mbante te pakten per tre vjet dhe e hoqi qafe ne tete muaj.

Eshte shume e lehte te gjykosh nga larg.

*

Dito.*

----------


## edspace

Nga çdo kënd që të lexohet, miku juaj ka bërë shkelje duke shitur softueret e IMB-së. Dy të liga nuk bëjnë një të mirë. Nëse kompania ka bërë shkelje ndaj qeverisë, i takon qeverisë për ta ndrequr. Miku juaj duke shitur softueret për hesap të tij, ka bërë shkelje ndaj IMB-së si dhe ndaj qeverisë. 

Kur miku juaj qënka futur në punë të zezë, pa asnjë kontratë, atëherë çfarë kërkon nga kompania? Bëri punën, u pagua, biles i paskan dhënë edhe $300 dollare para se ta pushonin. Nëse do kishte nënshkruar kontratë dhe kontrata të garantonte punën për tre vjet, atëherë po, do i jepja të drejtë shokut tënd për ta hedhur kompaninë në gjyq, jo për të shitur softueret. Por një fjalë goje nuk është kontratë në botën e sotme dhe shoku tënd duhet të jetë aq i zgjuar sa për të kuptuar këtë gjë.

Në Amerikë puna lidhet me kontratë me shkrim. Në shumicën e rasteve janë punëdhënësit që diktojnë rregullat e kontratës. Nëse të pëlqen, hedh firmën. Nëse nuk të pëlqen, kërkon punë tjetër. Në kontratat që kam lexuar unë, punëdhënësi ka të drejtë të të pushojë kur të dojë; të njëjtën të drejtë ka dhe punëtori për të lënë punën. S'kam lexuar ndonjë kontratë që shpërblen punëtorin kur pushohet nga puna. 

Mua më bëhet qejfi kur dëgjoj për ato pak kompani shqiptare që kanë arritur të hyjnë në tregun softuerik. Nuk di sa të ardhura ka IMB-ja, por nuk besoj se janë aq të mëdha sa për të toleruar matrapazllëqe si ato të shokut tuaj. Nëse do vazhdojnë shkelje të tilla, jo vetëm që nuk do afrohen kompani të tjera softuerike, por edhe ato pak që janë mund të falimentojnë. 

p.s: Sa për sqarim, në këtë temë bëhet fjalë për IMB-në ndërsa ju e keni shkruar dy herë gabim si IBM.

----------


## benseven11

Ne qofte se kompania IMB ka marre dike ne pune perkohsisht.Puna eshte e perkohshme.Kjo do te thote qe kompania nuk ka mundesi te mbaje perhere programus.Ai qe eshte pushuar ska perse te zemerohet,pamvarsisht nga aftesite dhe kualifikimi qe ka.IMB eshte nje biznes ecen me hesap.Nqs shitjet shkojne poshte,te ardhurat bien,atehere reduktohet personeli(shpenzimet).Perndryshe kompania shkon drejt falimentimit.Fakti qe ai programus eshte futur perkohsisht ne ate pune tregon qe ai ne interviste kur ka filluar pune eshte vene ne dijeni,per kushtet e punes dhe afatin  sa kohe do punoje.Ka firmosur dokumenta kontrate marreveshje me kompanine,qe do te thote ka pranuar oferten dhe situaten.Keshtu qe kompania ligjerisht nuk ka asnje detyrim dhe pergjegjsi,pervec atyre te cilesuara ne kontrate.
Nje programus qe punon per nje kompani nuk ka te drejte te shese programe te kompanise dhe fuse paret ne xhep.Eshte vjedhje,shkelje e te drejtave te autorit(kompanise),pirateri dhe distribucion i paligjshem programesh.Kesaj i shtohen dhe abuzim,pervetsim, nqs ka bere shitje per hesap te vet, kur ka punuar ne kompani.Sikur kompania te beje letrat per ta paditur,prokurori do beje hesapin e demeve ne vlere  leku ,humbjeve qe i jne shkaktur kompanise plus do paguhet edhe prokurori,pervec burgut.Keshtu qe per nje rast te tille nuk behet fjale per nje akuze te vetme,por jane disa.
1.Vjedhje.
2.Pirateri.
3.Distribucion
4.Shkelje e te drejtave te autorit.
5.Abuzim
6.Pervetsim
Ku secila nga akuzat eshte nje dokument me vete dhe sipas ligjit i akuzuari nqs del fajtor ne gjyq,behet arithmetika.Vjedhja ne kete situate denohet 2 vjet,Pirateri 6 vjet,distribucion 9 vjet,etj. Mblidhen vitet per 6 pikat ..sa del shuma??Plus do paguhet prokurori/avokati dhe demi qe i eshte bere kompanise ne vlere leku.Politika e nje kompanie behet sipas interesave personale te bosit.Nje mesim qe shqiptaret mbase nuk e kane mesuar akoma.Nuk ka pune te perhershme ne kapitalizem.Te gjithe ato qe punojne per te tjere duhet te jene te vetedijshem qe nje pune nuk zgjat deri ne pension.Perjashtimet jane te rralla.
Ne rastin e inxhinjerit,ai nuk duhet te zemerohet,as trishtohet.Per raste te tilla
azhurnohet rezumeja behet me e mire futen cilesi,rezultate te reja qe ai ka pas ne pune.Fakte qe tregojne per kualitetin dhe arritjet e tij profesionale.Mund te postoje rezumene ne internet dhe marre porosi per pune nga kompani te ndryshme.Programimi ne Shqiperi eshte pa te ardhme,pasi tregu eshte shume i vogel.Edhe web dizenjimi eshte pa te ardhme.Ose inxhinjeri mund te krijoje nje faqe te veten ne internet,krijoje dhe shese programe nga faqja e tij.Ky eshte opsioni me i mire per programusat ne Shqiperi.Programet te shkruhen ne anglisht.Rriten shume shancet per shitje gjithmone.

----------


## Dito

U mundova t'ju iliminoj disi mbi fakte qe s'doni t'i pranoni dhe per kete s'kam ndermend t'ju flas ende per problemin, pasi ju te dy siper jeni me te ndershmit e kesaj bote.

Gjynah shqiperia qe ka humbur dy persona si ju, do e kishim kalu tranzicionin.

Persa i perket gabimit ortografik ju kerkoj ndjese pasi une nga puna e perditshme qe bej me kompjuterat kam te fiksuar siglat e IBM.


*Dito.*

Ps, Nje pyetje per ju te dy; Cdo program ne kompjuterin tuaj e keni paguar me para apo keni edhe ndonje te grabitur me kulture.

----------


## BE LK

mendoj se keto pyetje mund te behen ne ndonje teme tjeter dhe jo ketu. 

Ja kalofshi mire.

----------


## Reiart

Dito. Nga ana ime doja te beja nje pyetje per shokun tuaj: a eshte e dobishme te shkarkojme versionin falas te kompanise apo duhet ta blejme? Shpresoj qe shoku juaj te na pergjigjet dicka.

----------


## Dito

> Dito. Nga ana ime doja te beja nje pyetje per shokun tuaj: a eshte e dobishme te shkarkojme versionin falas te kompanise apo duhet ta blejme? Shpresoj qe shoku juaj te na pergjigjet dicka.


-Eshte thjesht nje loje e kompanise qe do ju kerkoje pas 6 muajsh parate per ate qe po perdorni, ose ndryshe do humbni gjithcka qekeni hedhur ne ate program. 
Do ju sugjeroja te shkoni tek dikush privatisht per te marre crack-un e duhur.

*
Dito.*

----------


## klodj

Nuk e di si ka ecur programi Alfa ne Tirane por nga informacionet qe kam 70 % te atyre qe e kane blere programin Alfa nuk e perdorin me. Besoj se duhet pare ky fakt para se te shkojme te cmimi i lire. A ka ndonje informacion per ecurine e programit ne Tirane sepse ne qytete te tjera ne jug nga 50 kliente te Alfes vetem 3 - 4 vazhdojne ta perdorin akoma. Prandaj i duhet kushtuar me shume vemendje programit sesa cmimit.

----------


## floreentin

Me cfare emri dhe fjalëkalimi duhet te hysh ne fillim te kontabilitet alfa dhe alfashop?

----------


## klodj

*q* lart

*q* posht





pra me shkronjen *q* (te vogel)

----------

